# Will this product work for the potash under MTS



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Just like the title says, I was wondering if this product would work for dusting underneath the MTS along with dolomite. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100351743/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that is used in water softeners as an alternative to sodium chloride. 
I remember a controversy about it. 
Some say that the sodium exchange water softeners add sodium to the tank, and this is bad, so use the potassium chloride. 
Others (professional aquarium installation and maintenance people) say not to use potassium chloride softened water for aquariums. I did not see why they said not to, just that aquariums they set up with such water did not thrive. 

How this relates to using that product as a source of potassium, I do not know. 
I think I would look for another source.


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Quick, easy: http://aquariumfertilizer.com/

Jim


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

Dang! Wish I saw that before I ordered from amazon. Id rather support a hobbyist website.
http://www.amazon.com/Hi-Yield-Fertilizer-Muriate-Of-Potash/dp/B000OVE59M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297630348&sr=8-2 this is what I ended up getting, seems ok.


----------

